# Your Worst Villager



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Who is the worst villager in your town?
For me its Moose... out of my 10 villagers, he is the only one i do not really like... i am preventing the other 9 from moving, in a hope that Moose will then decide to leave.. so annoying


----------



## Freya (Jul 6, 2013)

Pietro..I hate clowns!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Freya said:


> Pietro..I hate clowns!



Pietro is the only sheep i dislike.. hes scary


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

Gigi... She's this ugly frog with bloated pink lips, too much eyeshadow and awful hair. She's a total gossip and always spreads rumours... Eww. 

Coming in at a close second is Sylvia though. Purple and kangaroo don't go together in my eyes. Also, she annoyed me when she told me to go away when she was unpacking. Rude!


----------



## Kluke (Jul 6, 2013)

Pate :/


----------



## Freya (Jul 6, 2013)

Right? I want him to move so badly :/


----------



## CalSamurai (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, I would have definitely said Pancetti, but she just moved out (after smacking her with my net enough).
So, now I'd have to choose from these 2, Frita or Renee. Although I'm probably gonna say Renee, she just seems like such a plain character, and Rhino's don't make very good females... Honestly, Frita being made of French Fries and having a burger on the back of her head is one of the most stupid things Nintendo have done with the villagers, to be honest.


----------



## majnin (Jul 6, 2013)

Kluke said:


> Pate :/



Oh my god, same! I don't know why it is, but I despise that girl! Just seeing her makes me angry, anyway she spends most of her time indoors so I just ignore her all the time.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 6, 2013)

majnin said:


> Oh my god, same! I don't know why it is, but I despise that girl! Just seeing her makes me angry, anyway she spends most of her time indoors so I just ignore her all the time.



Thank you! Someone understands my pain! Idk why, I just HATE her


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

CalSamurai said:


> Well, I would have definitely said Pancetti, but she just moved out (after smacking her with my net enough).
> So, now I'd have to choose from these 2, Frita or Renee. Although I'm probably gonna say Renee, she just seems like such a plain character, and Rhino's don't make very good females... Honestly, Frita being made of French Fries and having a burger on the back of her head is one of the most stupid things Nintendo have done with the villagers, to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 6164 View attachment 6165



I'd say that Renee looks better than Frita but female rhinos, elephants, alligators, anteaters, eagles, gorillas and hippos never worked for me...


----------



## Mirror (Jul 6, 2013)

Flo. She isn't very cute, and she constantly tries to rip me off. No, I will not trade a Whale Shark for any piece of Modern furniture.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 6, 2013)

Violet. I need to take an axe to her. ._.


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 6, 2013)

I mean I don't really have any /bad/ villagers, but I wouldn't mind if Sterling or Lobo moved out.
Maelle can get sassy, but I need her furniture! hahaha


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 6, 2013)

Definitely not a fan of Hazel. Not only did she move in exactly where I was going to build my 3rd bridge, but she also ripped me off with a fake painting.


----------



## chriss (Jul 6, 2013)

TBone is my worst. Every single person in my village has asked to leave but him.
Also i just got Mac. Moved in from my cousins town (we play alot together)....Hes one ugly dog...need him to leave with t bone


----------



## Gera (Jul 6, 2013)

Rocket - that ugly gorilla in pink hero suit, I don't like her >.>


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2013)

Vic. He's okay, I guess, but still the ugliest in town.


----------



## Gera (Jul 6, 2013)

Vic is cool!


----------



## Chu (Jul 6, 2013)

Wart Jr and Diva.
I hate frogs in general but somehow I ended up with 3 of them (I just pawned Puddles off on a friend). I gotta admit, though, I still feel bad smacking them with a net.


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 6, 2013)

Paula, but she's moving out today. I wonder if this has anything to do with it..


----------



## Rose (Jul 6, 2013)

Violet, Chow or Peck. I don't think anything is particularly terrible about them, but I don't bond with them at all and they're kind of an eyesore(Peck aside, who isn't quite interesting enough to be an eyesore or anything at all.)


----------



## Lin (Jul 6, 2013)

Drake only because he's in a bad spot. :x I feel bad for ignoring him...


----------



## Aurora (Jul 6, 2013)

Fourleaf Clover said:


> Gigi... She's this ugly frog with bloated pink lips, too much eyeshadow and awful hair. She's a total gossip and always spreads rumours... Eww.
> 
> Coming in at a close second is Sylvia though. Purple and kangaroo don't go together in my eyes. Also, she annoyed me when she told me to go away when she was unpacking. Rude!


You think Gigi is bad? Have you SEEN Diva? She's the most horrific one of them all! Way uglier frog and overall villager

- - - Post Merge - - -

Before I reset, Diva. For sure. Now in my new town I have Curt and frankly I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

Aurora said:


> You think Gigi is bad? Have you SEEN Diva? She's the most horrific one of them all! Way uglier frog and overall villager
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Before I reset, Diva. For sure. Now in my new town I have Curt and frankly I'm not a big fan.



Diva is ugly... But I still think that Gigi is just awful. Just... no. Nothing about her is nice. At all.


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 6, 2013)

Diva, so ugly


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130403165960/animalcrossing/images/0/01/Aida.png

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090430232513/animalcrossing/images/e/ea/Gigi.jpg

Now, I'd much rather have that blue _thing_ in my town than that other train wreck with pink lips...

And sorry about the links. They're rubbish, I know. But I couldn't be bothered to save them to my computer.


----------



## Cobby (Jul 6, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Pietro is the only sheep i dislike.. hes scary





Freya said:


> Pietro..I hate clowns!



Pietro; not only my worst villager but my ARCH NEMESIS! First he moves his creepy, psychotic house in the middle of the woods, (which completely throws my town?s aesthetic out the window), he frequently creeps through my town looking for innocent villagers he can to pounce upon whispering the words of a madman and skips merrily on his way while making his victims either severely depressed or frothing at the mouth and has the sheer audacity to sell me Redd?s entire collection of fake artwork.

I?d chase him out of town if he wasn?t blackmailing me by being my only smug villager (who are the only ones to request the PWP landmarks I really want).


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 6, 2013)

In my main town:
Sally, who I actually don't mind. She's just rather boring compared to my other villagers and her house is just randomly in the middle of nowhere. It also bothers me that she told me she was moving away on the 30th of June, and then she didn't without any sign that she changed her mind.

In my other town: 
Bree. I don't really like the mice in AC games, and adding to that she has ugly green hair and is rather mean. And she decided living directly infront of the town hall is a good idea.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

CalSamurai said:


> Well, I would have definitely said Pancetti, but she just moved out (after smacking her with my net enough).
> So, now I'd have to choose from these 2, Frita or Renee. Although I'm probably gonna say Renee, she just seems like such a plain character, and Rhino's don't make very good females... Honestly, Frita being made of French Fries and having a burger on the back of her head is one of the most stupid things Nintendo have done with the villagers, to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 6164 View attachment 6165



Nooo Frita is so coool!


----------



## Sleepy (Jul 6, 2013)

Cobb! He is a sickly-green pig with a bandaged head that makes it look like he was shot. He is simply awful.. even his personality. He's a jock but is much more obnoxious than the other jock villagers :S


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2013)

Diva omfg she wont leave and is ugly.   ><


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 6, 2013)

The curse that is Paula.


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 6, 2013)

i'ed say broccolo. he told me he us a rumer agents another villager alos his cachfrase is to tell me to  " eat it"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't like my villagers... I have 2 ducks and 2 geese and 2 bear villagers. 

But I really hate Bella, the mouse. She's always so conceited.


----------



## notalwayslost (Jul 6, 2013)

Freaking Chester! that stupid panda freaks me out.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess I'd have to pick Willow...don't really like her furniture.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

LemyLekySama said:


> I guess I'd have to pick Willow...don't really like her furniture.



I'd Kill for Willow! shes one of my faves


----------



## Niya (Jul 6, 2013)

Ren?e. She. Drives. Me. In. Sane. I don't even know why, but she does.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 6, 2013)

Chops, He ruined my front yard forest plans.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2013)

Sterling...he is taunting me with awesome furniture that he isn't giving up! D:>


----------



## Kluke (Jul 6, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't like my villagers... I have 2 ducks and 2 geese and 2 bear villagers.
> 
> But I really hate Bella, the mouse. She's always so conceited.



I HATED Bella in CF


----------



## beebs (Jul 6, 2013)

Sylvia. She's not terrible or anything. . . just boring. And her mini-me kind of freaks me out.


----------



## Jaguarfire (Jul 6, 2013)

Carmen... She is evil...


----------



## MadCake (Jul 6, 2013)

Vladmir.
He's ruder than the regular cranky villagers, And those eyes... O_O


----------



## Niya (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually I just reset (yet again) and now it is Elise. Her lips look like they could cool soup within seconds.


----------



## kmyk (Jul 6, 2013)

Cobby said:


> Pietro; not only my worst villager but my ARCH NEMESIS! First he moves his creepy, psychotic house in the middle of the woods, (which completely throws my town’s aesthetic out the window), he frequently creeps through my town looking for innocent villagers he can to pounce upon whispering the words of a madman and skips merrily on his way while making his victims either severely depressed or frothing at the mouth and has the sheer audacity to sell me Redd’s entire collection of fake artwork.



Me too. I hate clowns and when I first went to his house, I wasn't prepared for the nightmare inside. O_O I have paths in my town and his house is just in a weird place that if i placed paths to it, it would look out too out of the way. He once asked if he should leave and I said goodbye to him but HE STAYED! omg..... now I'm trying to be nice to him and maybe next time he asked, he will leave..... (oh and I changed his catchphrase to "I suck" so it makes talking to him easier)


----------



## marshmallowtwist (Jul 6, 2013)

I have some of the ugliest characters on AC.  I have the sweets house theme, but I have mostly ugly man looking animals.
Beardo the old looking bear with sideburns, Pudge the bear with the really odd face, Graham the hamster, a frog named Cousteau, Al the Gorilla, and then I have Mitzi the only cute cat in my game.  I've had one camper so far.  It was a monkey named Monty.
I swear it's like I opened up a colony for elderly, unattractive animals, except Mitzi.

My friend started his game and got a blue unicorn, Tangy the orange headed cat, Chrissy the polka dotted bunny, etc.  He was disappointed to get cute animals. I wish I could switch towns.   No one has asked to move yet, and I've had the game since the release date.


----------



## Spontida (Jul 6, 2013)

Solei and Pierto


----------



## mayortash (Jul 6, 2013)

Katt - ugh. If I hadn't just gotten my perfect town rating she would be out!


----------



## chronic (Jul 6, 2013)

The monstrosity that is Cranston. Even his name is disgusting. Who even came up with that, and then decided it was OK?? He brings ugly to an entirely new level. He has these piercing pee-yellow eyes, the most irritating red dot on the end of his beak, and his house is *UGLY*. 

Since he's a stork he has cribs in his house, but no, try again Nintendo


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 6, 2013)

Klaus and Chow. I have 3 bears because of them, they are kinda annoying, Klaus looks creepy, and the opening screen is ALWAYS Chow sitting there for a bit in front of his house and shaking a tree. probably 90-95% of the time, that is what it is. Maybe once in a GREAT WHILE I will get it starting on Re-Tail or the Town Tree... >_>


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine? well for me its Kody... I had a rose garden of like 90 black roses and he moved on it


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 6, 2013)

for me it is Julian...

never return any gifts and is super irritating...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 6, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> for me it is Julian...
> 
> never return any gifts and is super irritating...



BUT UNICORN! 

- I don't feel there is much more to say here. o: YOUU-KNEE-CORN!


----------



## burnside (Jul 6, 2013)

Canberra because she decided to move into the small space between Town Hall and the Plaza. 

I was planning a public works project there, too! D:<


----------



## cloudyhue (Jul 6, 2013)

For me it would definitely have to be Limberg. That 5 o' clock shadow is a nightmare. *shudder*


----------



## burnside (Jul 6, 2013)

cloudyhue said:


> For me it would definitely have to be Limberg. That 5 o' clock shadow is a nightmare. *shudder*


Ugh, Limberg. The 5 o' clock shadow is actually cute, but on on a creepy little orange mouse.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2013)

My worst villager ever is definitely Victoria. I have despised her since Wild World because she was so conceited and self-righteous. Every time I talked to her, I would have to hear about her day or her hobbies or her interests. Really, Victoria? Can I at least make one comment about my day?


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 6, 2013)

Freckles. Just no.


----------



## maryk13 (Jul 6, 2013)

BEARDO. He is so uncomfortable to talk to. Reminds of a pedophile or something equally disconcerting. (I actually sent him a letter calling him that and he kept the letter and keeps showing it to me o.o )  He's always hanging out around my house. So creepy ughhh


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 7, 2013)

Truffles, the monster.


----------



## Machoo (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate Drake and Fuchsia. Drake asks way too many favors and he keeps inviting himself over to my house. Fuchsia is rude and her house is badly placed and she calls me girlfriend. I wouldn't mind but I'm the darn mayor, have some respect lol


----------



## CHRYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Bud... Looks like he smokes a lot of his name. He's dirty.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 7, 2013)

RASHER!!! I run till he's off the screen if i ever see him. if he ever moves in.... im gonna cry.


----------



## vChroma (Jul 7, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> for me it is Julian...
> 
> never return any gifts and is super irritating...



Julian is one of the neighbors I actually happen to like in my village, besides three others. Sure he seems kind of snobbish, but he's actually pretty considerate- c:


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 7, 2013)

Cherry- I keep bullying her so she would move out, but being hit with a silver net is still fine with her!
Gwen- She moved right where my police station was going to be! She has had a cold ever since she moved, she always wants me to catch a whale shark! I have caught three in total- 1 donated, 1 as my pet and 1 sold.  Never going to catch her one........ever!


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 7, 2013)

I like Renee, because she's one of the "caring" characters that give you medicine if you get stung!


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 7, 2013)

Deli- she moved in 2 days ago and so far i've hit her with nets, pit falls and said everything mean that i can and she still stays -_-


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2013)

Chow or Tiffany.

But Chow has decided that he wants to move out in a couple of days, so I guess I'll say Tiffany.


----------



## Cobby (Jul 7, 2013)

kmyk said:


> Me too. I hate clowns and when I first went to his house, I wasn't prepared for the nightmare inside. O_O I have paths in my town and his house is just in a weird place that if i placed paths to it, it would look out too out of the way. He once asked if he should leave and I said goodbye to him but HE STAYED! omg..... now I'm trying to be nice to him and maybe next time he asked, he will leave..... (oh and I changed his catchphrase to "I suck" so it makes talking to him easier)



We should all form a lynch mob against Pietro! Lamb chops for everyone!

(I made his greeting be Death but he changed it to something else, but his catchphrase is still Redrum!)


----------



## madatroytka (Jul 7, 2013)

Sterling the eagle... i abused him with my net in the last game D:


----------



## Zura (Jul 16, 2013)

Mying is Truffles!


----------



## Niya (Jul 16, 2013)

Broccolo and Rocket. Kinda Caroline..I love her but her house is in a terrible spot. Right in front of my caf?.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 16, 2013)

I love ALL of my neighbours, but there's Greta, which I don't love that much.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

Im going to have no bad villagers left at all, when Moose leaves =]] on the 20th


----------



## muffy (Jul 16, 2013)

gladys but not even because i think shes ugly or anything because i dont at all?? its just that she will not move and keeps coming back! i had her in my old town, she FINALLY moved and then i reset and got her in the new town ughhh i need room for rosie cmon gladys


----------



## Sadie (Jul 16, 2013)

Curt.  I hate Curt and his stupid X on his forehead.  I had him from the beginning in my CF game and pushed him around, etc. until he finally moved out.  I couldn't believe it when he moved into my NL town.  Go away, Curt!


----------



## Lisha (Jul 16, 2013)

Now that Agnes is gone, I don't really have one. I like all my villagers.  :3


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 16, 2013)

I have Iggly, Punchy, Dotty, Blaire, Chops, Tucker, Phoebe, and Monty.

I really would like Tucker, Phoebe, and Monty to move, since their houses are not in the most ideal locations; Monty moved in today and destroyed my path, 6 bushes, 8 hybrids, and about 4 Jacob's Ladders, practically moved in such a horrible spot. >.>
Phoebe's location is okay since she didn't destroy anything, and Tucker I can deal with for now; I want to build a bridge near his house but it's too close D:
But I'm really scared to let anyone move because I fear that a new villager would move in a less than ideal spot again ;-;


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 16, 2013)

Cesar. I freaking hate monkeys, gorillas, apes etc. in real life because I'm afraid of them for some reason, and then he moves into my town. I keep hitting him with my net and ignoring him otherwise, but he's not moving yet. I'm actually trying to get Hippeux out first, but he refuses to move too.


----------



## parara (Jul 16, 2013)

Ricky literally just took up the tenth villager spot that I was saving for a trade, after my friend spent hours trying to get rid of him.

Go away, Ricky!!


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 16, 2013)

Rodney. That face even a mother wouldnt love xD And Agent S, only because she moved in front of my house, other wise shes ok.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ugh.. I can't decide! I love all my villagers I'll say Pango even though she has already moved out. Good Riddance, she moved in right in front of the town hall


----------



## chriss (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to think T-Bone was the worst villager I ever had, but then I got Harry


----------



## NocturnalCurves (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't like Flo for some reason (never liked her in the other games), and thankfully she moved to my friend's town. Now he's mega mad, hahaha!


----------



## Zerigan (Jul 16, 2013)

Paula and Flo, I detest them both. Everyone else is asking to move, Amelia's moving this Friday too, not too fussed about her, as long as Cesar and Olivia stay I don't care. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



NocturnalCurves said:


> I don't like Flo for some reason (never liked her in the other games), and thankfully she moved to my friend's town. Now he's mega mad, hahaha!



Flo moved to my town from my friends too! I was so mad, she's just horrible.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually like all of my villagers. If i had to choose I would say "Kevin" because Jock personality is my least favorite. Except I still really like Kevin so.....


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2013)

Cesar. Just, leave. NOW. <_<


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 16, 2013)

Diva... I love frogs, but I really don't want him (according to my other villagers) in my town any longer. Just creepy...


----------



## Mothership (Jul 16, 2013)

Alli.....I just don't like her. Never have, never will. But, with my luck, she'll never want to move out.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 18, 2013)

Chops just moved in.  Not in a great location either. So as of right now, it's a toss up between *Snake *and *Chops*. I hate them both and can't wait for them to move! I completely ignore them, but I don't think that does anything as the move-in/move-out process seems random.


----------



## Moonclea (Jul 18, 2013)

Simon and he is moving tomorrow yay~


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 18, 2013)

At the moment it's Monique. Be gone, ugly cat!!


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 18, 2013)

NuttyS said:


> At the moment it's Monique. Be gone, ugly cat!!


Love her! I wish she was in my town!


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 18, 2013)

Sowelu said:


> Love her! I wish she was in my town!



If she ever decides to leave I'll let you know in case you have room! In the meantime I'll keep imagining a paper bag over her ugly head lol.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 18, 2013)

NuttyS said:


> If she ever decides to leave I'll let you know in case you have room! In the meantime I'll keep imagining a paper bag over her ugly head lol.


LOL! Sounds like a plan! I tend to learn towards the overly made-up female characters. Olivia is my all-time favorite. Have you seen Katt? Now that is a scary beast! Thank god she moved out quickly!


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 18, 2013)

Sowelu said:


> LOL! Sounds like a plan! I tend to learn towards the overly made-up female characters. Olivia is my all-time favorite. Have you seen Katt? Now that is a scary beast! Thank god she moved out quickly!


Ughhh can't stand Olivia either! Although she isn't as weird looking as Monique.

Oh yeah, Katt is... ; Katt and Tabby are nightmares lol.


----------



## Niya (Jul 18, 2013)

Eugene. Or "Ew"gene as I like to call him. I love everyone else.


----------



## Avocado (Jul 18, 2013)

Right now its Stinky since Marcie and Quillson moved out.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 18, 2013)

*Paula* **throws up**
thank god she?s moving out on the 20th..


----------



## Zura (Jul 18, 2013)

I only hated one in my town but thank fully she moved and all is well in Hyrule! I don't know about Moose though his face is gross but he is a good friend if he ask to move i will tell him too if he wants to stay than oh well.


----------



## theviolentlolita (Jul 18, 2013)

Sterling, he moved in over my main road and it pisses me off so much....


----------



## hbastion (Jul 18, 2013)

Astrid. I cannot stand her. -__-


----------



## Lemons (Jul 18, 2013)

Hazel. From the day she moved to my town, RIGHT OVER MY PERFECT PEACH TREE I just hated her. And right next to my house, too, close to the town hall, like she thinks she's important! Ugh.
I tried making friends with her, but in just one week she sold me 4 FAKE PAINTINGS.
And why, oh why won't she leeeeave????


----------



## Isabella (Jul 18, 2013)

I hate T-Bone, I ignore him and hit him with a net all the time and he doesn't want to move at all?????


----------



## Lotte (Jul 18, 2013)

Al because he looks like a ... well, can't say it on these forums but he's just horrid looking.


----------



## LaurynM (Jul 18, 2013)

Truffles. She's honestly really nice, but she is one dang ugly pig.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 18, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I hate T-Bone, I ignore him and hit him with a net all the time and he doesn't want to move at all?????



I think T-Bone is a good villager to have!  I would want him as a villager - not most wanted, but I wouldn't mind having him at all.   He would make a good dinner, though...who wants beef?


----------



## Mary (Jul 18, 2013)

Um... Cyrano. He's not that bad, though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Erica (Jul 18, 2013)

Ugh. Limberg, Maelle, Hippeux, and Maelle bother me so much. I wish they'd leave already.


----------



## Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Drake because he's where I want my Police Station. :x He's STILL not gone. And now Willow irritates me just because she's where I want my Cafe.


----------



## Zura (Jul 18, 2013)

LaurynM said:


> Truffles. She's honestly really nice, but she is one dang ugly pig.



Lol Truffels was my worst villager and she moved thankfuly! I feel sorry for you though hope she moves!


----------



## Yokie (Jul 18, 2013)

Freckles. I can take ugly, but SHEESH...


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jul 18, 2013)

Hippeux. So ugly erhrhghg


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 18, 2013)

To be honest, now that Chrissy is away, the only neighbour I dislike is Rodeo, I've just never got along with him in any game.

I'm even a fan of the villager who's moving in to replace Chrissy, and it will also mean that there will be no peppy characters in town, this just keeps getting better.


----------



## Ruesen (Jul 18, 2013)

Rocket is my worst. First one to sell me a fake painting, charging me an arm and a leg for it. Charlise is also on the kick list, but I do like her more than rocket; seems to give me things more often as if to make up for the fake paintings. She also actually given me real ones (unlike rocket, who I now stopped buying from completely).

At least when my good neighbor, Gruff, sells me a painting, he mentions "I'm not trying to rip you off here, okay? There is a chance this painting may be fake, so there is a risk from buying from me." Or something like that. Yet he never sold me a fake yet, haha.


----------



## Gumball (Jul 18, 2013)

Definitely klaus!


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 18, 2013)

Velma for sure


----------



## Summ3rSunshin3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Idk Hazel is kind of iffy with me. That unibrow! Lol


----------



## cinnamint (Jul 19, 2013)

Cyrano because he's so ugly c:


----------



## pocky (Jul 19, 2013)

I have seven of my all time favorite villagers in my main town, and two that I could live without. There's Bree... she is boring looking, never requests anything, and isn't the only snooty villager in town so I don't need her there at all. Then there is Fuchsia, her house is right next to mine which sort of annoys me... and she has way too many colors going on, but she is the only uchi villager in my town though so I'm keeping her until I find a better uchi (most uchi villagers are kind of ugly though :/)


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 19, 2013)

You and I have different taste judging by your avatar, OP. Compared to all my other villagers, Timbra is my least favorite. D:


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ed the horse. I just don't like him >_<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm really getting tired of having Bree in my town but she just won't move. I finally got a hamster to move into my town and he's already trying to move out tomorrow. 
I can just never have my way in this New Leaf game lol


----------



## Tali-chan (Jul 25, 2013)

Violet, she's just awfull and terribly ugly... I'm glad she's gone now :3


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmm I love all of my villagers not counting bella, shes weird and shes also a mouse, I love mice in real life but in animal crossing they just look uggglllyyy. I can't wait to boot her out. besides her I love every other villager


----------



## Isabella (Jul 25, 2013)

I would say T-Bone but I'm starting to kind of like him now D: so I like all my villagers


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

Coach by now.


----------



## Blackfirm (Jul 25, 2013)

I managed to make Static move yesterday, so now I only have villagers I'm pretty happy with~
Actually, I think I might like Bella a little less than the rest (Vesta, Goldie, Amelia, Alice, Drift, Pudge, Ken, Deli).


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2013)

Freckles is moving! **** YES!


----------



## Saralie (Jul 25, 2013)

LaurynM said:


> Truffles. She's honestly really nice, but she is one dang ugly pig.



FINALLY got her to move out of my town. She put up a darn good fight!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 25, 2013)

Friga. She's not _that_ bad, but she bores me. And she just. won't. change. her. clothes! She's still wearing that awful candy gingham she starts in.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Out of my current 6, and Vesta moving in tomorrow
i love them all


----------



## Rachy (Jul 25, 2013)

Id have to say Harry the hippo...
But yesterday he asked me how i felt about him, when i responded with the bar just in the middle, he got upset saying how much of an effort he tries with me and tries to water all the flowers for me and plant more 
All he does is water flowers and plant more, now i have a little soft spot for him!


----------



## th8827 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have Moose, too. I hate him.


----------



## fortune (Jul 25, 2013)

Claudia or Yuka :'c, used to be rocco and quillson but they moved!~


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rooney.  All he ever does when I see him out and about is walk through and stand in my flower patches.  Seriously, get out already...


----------



## matoki (Jul 25, 2013)

Robin. I have another snooty villager who I actually adore (Tiffany), but whenever I talk to Robin she seems extra rude and idk I really don't like her.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 25, 2013)

NuttyS said:


> Ughhh can't stand Olivia either! Although she isn't as weird looking as Monique.
> 
> Oh yeah, Katt is... ; Katt and Tabby are nightmares lol.


Olivia is _beautiful!_ No one does a smokey eye quite like Olivia.  And, speak of the devil, she _just_ moved into my town this morning! I was so happy to see her in the tent at the campsite and I am ecstatic to have her back! She moved out rather quickly in WW, but I was brand new to the game then and during the early stages of game-play I wasn't aware that you can convince villagers to stay. 

Right now, my one and only villager that I cannot stand is 'Chops'. I love all the rest and their house placements (nicely scattered throughout my entire town). Chops made it seem like he was moving, but it was one of those spiteful 'sike' maneuvers that happen when you encourage them to move. Hopefully he moves out next and soon! I would love _Rosie _or _Pecan _to take his place. I've not seen them in ages.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 25, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Out of my current 6, and Vesta moving in tomorrow
> i love them all


OMG! Lopez looks amazing! I hope he moves to my town soon!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2013)

Al

He's a lazy gorilla  I haven't talked to him since I started my game!
-Hoping for him to move out~


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 25, 2013)

Rodeo. I don't like bulls.


----------



## taygo (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a rhino that's in name Rene in my village. I don't know why but I dislike her. Maybe because she looks so mean....


----------



## maarowak (Jul 25, 2013)

Frank and Mott, their house placement is awful. It's slowly driving me nuts.


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 25, 2013)

taygo said:


> I have a rhino that's in name Rene in my village. I don't know why but I dislike her. Maybe because she looks so mean....


Renee is actually very nice. I didn't like her at first, but now she's one of my fave's. You'll probably like her after a few days. I love when she and Muffy do the happy dance. Their big voluptuous bodies moving in precise rhythm dancing and feeling good!


----------



## JessiHearts (Jul 25, 2013)

Drift and Stinky as much as I piss them off they still do not want to move out


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Shari or Penelope. They're so ugly.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmm... I don't like Phil. He's creepy.

Is it wrong to say I like Hazel? She moved in yesterday.


----------



## IndiMindi (Jul 25, 2013)

i hate Bud. I want a better Jock villager.


----------



## Niya (Jul 25, 2013)

Hamphrey. I loved him at first, but now he's a little creepy...and his house is kind of not good-looking.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 25, 2013)

Violet


----------



## taygo (Jul 25, 2013)

Sowelu said:


> Renee is actually very nice. I didn't like her at first, but now she's one of my fave's. You'll probably like her after a few days. I love when she and Muffy do the happy dance. Their big voluptuous bodies moving in precise rhythm dancing and feeling good!



thats true. I can never find you outside so I didnt talk to her a ton yet. I don't hate her but she is the meanest looking in my village so far other than Boone. He is a sweet heart too.  Where do you all get those sigs with the mini animals? SO CUTE!


----------



## Nineflower (Jul 25, 2013)

It used to be Wart Jr. for me but now I know the worst is Katt. I don't even have her in my town but when she's in my friend's town and turns around, she completely ruins the view. She's "ughly", if you know what I mean. I even made a comic about it:
(Warning: contains minor language)


Spoiler


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL. My bf's village has Margie, Camofrog, Portia, Fuchsia, Kid Cat and he used to have Carmen until he gave her to me. I thought he had the cuuuutest villagers ever (no fair! The guy doesn't even TT or reset!) until Katt and Hippeux moved in. I was like "EEEURGH."

Though honestly, I stay at his town to torment Hippeux.

Worst villager in my town is probably Quillson. Taking up valuable PWP space...


----------



## Redey1290 (Jul 26, 2013)

Tucker and wart.jr :/


----------



## Olivitess (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't stand Velma anymore... she keeps bullying Eunice! *^*


----------



## duet (Jul 26, 2013)

Vic, I've talked to him twice since he moved in like 2 months ago, he's still here... and I time travel a lot too. Vic pls.
I also hit Frita with my toy hammer way too many times to count, but she moved on to my friend's town (although she still haunts me by visiting my shopping area)


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 26, 2013)

Paula the bear D:

Also Beardo the bear but he's leaving. ^^


----------



## Farobi (Jul 26, 2013)

Ed or Pancetti. I dont necessarily hate them though.


----------



## AwesomeBlossom (Jul 26, 2013)

DEFINITELY Mathilda! Frita is my birthday buddy, so I automatically gain respect for her, and Bella is too cheery for me to hate, but Mathilda absolutely has nothing going on for her, she's just a boring nothing! I haven't seen one aspect of a personality from her, and it drives me crazy!

I guess I just like when my villagers have a noticeable personality... Like Doc and his obsession with food, or Rudy and his obsession with working out


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 26, 2013)

Puck. He's pretty boring. I never see him talking about or with the other neighbors. He seems like the odd one out.


----------



## Coni (Jul 26, 2013)

Tipper. 

URG.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 26, 2013)

Annicotti
Why did she move in???
I got her from street passing and the next day erik was in my campsite 
Plus she is super snobby and on my birthday sent me a letter with a present- a mens toilet

I'm a girl!


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Prince.

I like frogs, but I dislike Prince.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

Eighth villager plot arrived and still no bad ones =]


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 26, 2013)

Wart Jr. He's so ugly, brown and lumpy and EURGH. I want him to move OUT!! But he did suggest the police station :s


----------



## mooferz (Jul 26, 2013)

Edit: Sorry not Cashmere. It was Baabara. I really hate her look for some reason. x.x


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

mooferz said:


> Cashmere... she's a sheep with a nasty frog face, not like any of the frog villagers at all. Saw her in my campsite one day and I was like nope.



Cashmere :O she hasn't been in since gamecube?


----------



## mooferz (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, I meant Baabara. I went to the wiki because I forgot her name and I saw Cashmere right next to Baabara and I somehow managed to type out my thoughts on how hideous she looks. xD But Baabara really scared me. I think it's her eyelashes. :x


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

mooferz said:


> Yeah, I meant Baabara. I went to the wiki because I forgot her name and I saw Cashmere right next to Baabara and I somehow managed to type out my thoughts on how hideous she looks. xD But Baabara really scared me. I think it's her eyelashes. :x



Baabara's my least fave sheep, and i love the sheep


----------



## Crochet.Crosser (Jul 26, 2013)

Ed...he is scary...


----------



## Prisma (Jul 26, 2013)

Annalise -_-  -twitch-... Please ship her to a glue factory..... MEHHHHH


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 26, 2013)

In terms of looks?  Vladimir and Tammi.

In terms of them just being them?  Doc.  Stop giving me PWPs that are really lame please.


----------



## MamaMyers (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not like clay or flo, I want to kick them out but I feel bad when I beat them up lol


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 26, 2013)

Big Top. He just will not leave


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Phil. Leave. PLEASE PHIL. I'M BEGGING YOU!


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 26, 2013)

Cally, she is ugly as (insert something ugly here)


----------



## Saphy (Jul 26, 2013)

Ozzie, he's just creepy, the fact his house is decorated like a classroom doesn't help...

He was tied with Becky, but she's being gracious enough to move out on the 30th.


----------



## Stitched (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't like anything about Camofrog.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jul 27, 2013)

LemyLekySama said:


> I guess I'd have to pick Willow...don't really like her furniture.



Do you still have her? If you don't like her so much, I suppose... 
*shy emote* 
...maybe we can compromise? <3 :3


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 27, 2013)

Sylvia is nice and I liked her at first, but I'd rather not have 2 Kangaroo's. It's kinda weird that I have her and Mathilda. Mathilda is in an awesome spot, she also is black, my favorite color. She's Snooty but I can put up with that, But Sylvia, Hun you're just not all that (Selling me those fake paintings) 
Pate is a close second. I do like her I just would rather have a peppy person that isn't homely. She's cute, but just not as cute as other Peppy's. (Pinky)

So Sylvia and Pate.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2013)

Pietro the evil clown sheep


----------



## BlooShroom (Jul 27, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Who is the worst villager in your town?
> For me its Moose... out of my 10 villagers, he is the only one i do not really like... i am preventing the other 9 from moving, in a hope that Moose will then decide to leave.. so annoying


Mine is Moose too :/ He's a bit rude. Plus he moved into THE WORST SPOT,he's also always outside all the time  My second is Maelle, but at least her house is in a good place and she's nice occassionally! Trying to get both of them to move...if anyone wants either PM me and I'll let you know when they move!please take them away....


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 27, 2013)

BlooShroom said:


> Mine is Moose too :/ He's a bit rude. Plus he moved into THE WORST SPOT,he's also always outside all the time  My second is Maelle, but at least her house is in a good place and she's nice occassionally! Trying to get both of them to move...if anyone wants either PM me and I'll let you know when they move!please take them away....



Luckily hes not in my new town


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2013)

Pashmina, followed by Lolly: I don't dislike them but I am becoming bored with them. 

I very much love my town. ^^


----------



## jessnyc (Jul 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Pietro the evil clown sheep



Haha, I've been searching everywhere for him. I need that evil clown sheep in my town c:


Chops and Timbra are the worst, I refuse to speak to them. MOVE ALREADY.


----------



## puppy (Jul 27, 2013)

phoebe. she was the first person ever to sell me a fake painting and i havent forgiven her for it even though other animals have now sold me fakes and i dont hate them. i want her out of my town so bad. I hit her with my net every time i saw her for like a week and now i just ignore her completely. but like, elmer moved in and left (and i talked to him) and she still hasnt moved away even though ive been ignoring her longer than elmer was even in my town.

i also want her to move because her house is in the ideal location for my second character's house


----------



## whereiskellie (Jul 27, 2013)

Elise for sure. She is obnoxious and ugly.

This is how i feel about her:


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 27, 2013)

jessnyc said:


> Haha, I've been searching everywhere for him. I need that evil clown sheep in my town c:
> 
> 
> Chops and Timbra are the worst, I refuse to speak to them. MOVE ALREADY.



Timbra is amazing ;I


----------



## Cardboardo (Jul 27, 2013)

Claudia.
I mean, she's a snooty pink tiger. Why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadCake said:


> Vladmir.
> He's ruder than the regular cranky villagers, And those eyes... O_O



What?! Vlad is amazing. He's very close to being a dream villager of mine.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2013)

I posted saying my worst villager was Bree, and I later realized that I hate this villager so much that I had her name wrong.
My worst villager is BELLA! The uglier mouse. 

But she told me she's moving today and that was all I could ask for


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 27, 2013)

Prince.

I like Coach, I like Twiggy, I like Pontia, I love Harry, I truly love Deena but Prince is ugh.


----------



## Jedo (Jul 27, 2013)

I love all of my neighbors minus Francine, her house is in the way and she is very rude to the other neighbors. About once a day I get a complaint of how she treated others.


----------



## Puddle (Jul 27, 2013)

I just started my town today, but I would say Blanche is my least favorite villager. She is kind of snobby .


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 27, 2013)

jessnyc said:


> Chops and Timbra are the worst, I refuse to speak to them. MOVE ALREADY.



Seconding the sentiment for Chops. I swear he's in cahoots with Hazel, since they each moved onto the two sides of the river where I was going to put my last bridge. Gah, why can't they both just leave already?


----------



## RogueGX (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm new to animal Crossing(yes New Leaf is my first animal crossing) and so far I don't know what people mean by worst/bad villagers to me all my villagers seem the same catching a few fleas off of them is no problem to can someone explain more...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 27, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I posted saying my worst villager was Bree, and I later realized that I hate this villager so much that I had her name wrong.
> My worst villager is BELLA! The uglier mouse.
> 
> But she told me she's moving today and that was all I could ask for



To be fair, Bree is pretty awful too.


----------



## fortune (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got flo   D:   D:    D:   D:


----------



## Pidjiken (Jul 27, 2013)

MY worst villager is Chester. His house blocks my river and part of the lake. FU


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 27, 2013)

Rocket is just ugly and is blocking part of my path from Re-Tail to Main Street. Not major there. She's also rude and just.. no. Tipper is blocking a space where I want to put bushes and such near the train station, instead of visitors seeing her house when they first walk in. Both of them have tried to move out and then changed their minds too.


----------



## rivulet (Jul 27, 2013)

Freya said:


> Pietro..I hate clowns!



Pietro is one of my favorite villagers D:

I'd have to say my least favorite villager I have is Charlise, she's this ugly green bear that moved from my friend's town... she's somewhat nice but I just really don't want her. She also moved in at a spot that was going to be a bench :T


----------



## Dragoness (Jul 27, 2013)

Wart Jr. or Purrl.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 27, 2013)

Cheri. Her house is right where I want to put the cafe.


----------



## Zura (Jul 27, 2013)

Moose is my most hated right now he wont move! Truffles was my first but she moved thankfully! oh and my 3rd hated is moving today Moe pm me if you want him!


----------



## Mosshead (Jul 27, 2013)

Victoria, since she moved in right on my front yard today.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jul 27, 2013)

Drift, the orange frog.  He's gone now.


----------



## unravel (Jul 28, 2013)

Gigi, dizzy, grizzly, annalisa, anicotti (she will be out soon)


----------



## jessnyc (Jul 28, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Timbra is amazing ;I



Haha you're right, she's not bad. I'm just beyond bitter about where she placed her house. 

Has anyone else hated a villager strictly based on their house placement?


----------



## Bloodhound123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Flo, no contest. She lives far away from everyone, is annoying, passed her old catchphrase to half my villagers (mostly girls.....and Kyle), and........well yeah.


----------



## Pidjiken (Jul 28, 2013)

jessnyc said:


> Haha you're right, she's not bad. I'm just beyond bitter about where she placed her house.
> 
> Has anyone else hated a villager strictly based on their house placement?


This, the very reason why i hate this panda thing.


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 28, 2013)

BUBBLES. She's one of the ugliest things I've ever seen! She won't leave my town no matter how many times I've pushed her, trapper her in pitfalls, and everything else. :C


----------



## clovetic (Jul 28, 2013)

it was diva, the ugliest frog ever. actually ugliest villager ever.

even after she left my town she keeps hanging around my main street, omg.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 28, 2013)

Pinky, I liked her for a month on AC:GC and then the stupid Peppy characters can steal from your inventory thing on that game saw her steal my Jingle Piano and I never forgave her. Fortunately this is the first time in these past 8 years I've had to deal with her again, but this time she is stoically the only villager living above my river. And I want all my villagers below.

My main town I like all my villagers, but I would let half of them leave. Sally and Broccolo because they're just that bit less interesting than everyone else. And Winnie and Ed because I want them to move to my other town (which has 3 other horses already. ^^)


----------



## fortune (Jul 28, 2013)

Ceia or Marcel are pretty much my most/only unwanted villagers atm~


----------



## VividVero (Jul 28, 2013)

I loved Marshal when he lived in my friends town and thought he was adorable, until he moved dead center in my main path right next to my town hall in the worst spot ever. I ignore him all I want and he refuses to leave :/ Thanks Marshal.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 28, 2013)

Got all my 10 villagers now.. and luckily none i dislike ^_^


----------



## infallible (Jul 28, 2013)

i have wart jr, who i've had in wild world as well. always hated him. but he won't leave. ugh.


----------



## Zero Revolution (Jul 28, 2013)

Marcel, he's ugly and yells at me when I talk to him. He also has a dead fish in his house hanging from a hook on the ceiling...


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 28, 2013)

Eugene, he's just so annoying...


----------



## BlooShroom (Jul 28, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Luckily hes not in my new town



UPDATE!
Just as I stepped out of my house today he said he wanted to move! He didn't even change his mind,he'll be gone on the 2nd!
This is so awesome


----------



## Ami (Jul 28, 2013)

asdfghjk def Barold. and he won't leave..


----------



## Liseli (Aug 4, 2013)

*Liseli's Top 5 Worst Villagers Ever Met*



So... Whenever my favorite villager moves out due to me being so busy irl... ACNL does this to me.

First off... Barold scares the crap out of me.

_1) Barold is a bluish-grey bear. The insides of his ears are orange, and he appears to have a five-o-clock shadow on his face. He also sports large glasses, and his lips are large and pink._




Glasses? Where. All I see is a pink-donut lip and two smooched eyes along with a face that was soaked near mold for centuries.

2) Then there's Gigi.


What the hell is that. A purple frog with too much lip-stick and a mole? D: Scary crap, man... C: Then the back-side of her head... It's just all blond... No. Just no. Get out of here. >opens door<

3) Coach.


That's all I'm gonna say before I start crying on how I got these three in the same town before.


4) ...Jambette. I saw her in the campsite. I didn't talk to her. All I did was do a very-high-pitch scream (like Link's scream BEFORE Skyward Sword; not hitting puberty) and dashed my rear end out.

5) Next is Gloria.

Ah yes. The ugly duckling. She was a total b***h.

And that is all... I'm gonna go cry now T U T....


----------



## pikaprince (Aug 4, 2013)

I despise Tutu & Lucy.


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

Def Barold


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 4, 2013)

Harry.  Or Bangle.  Harry's worse, though.


----------



## Liseli (Aug 4, 2013)

Ami said:


> Def Barold



I remembered when I had Barold in my town. All I did was ignore him and he left while I was TTing so much cuz I wanted that ugly thing gone D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Napoleonic said:


> Harry.  Or Bangle.  Harry's worse, though.



YES. OH MY GOD, HARRY D:



HE SCARES ME SO MUCH Q U Q. He's in my town at the moment and I've been trying my hardest to get him out. I'm gonna murder him and pull out his teeth for making Wolfgang move away D:


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

Liseli said:


> I remembered when I had Barold in my town. All I did was ignore him and he left while I was TTing so much cuz I wanted that ugly thing gone D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




IKR he's gross. And I can't remember all the horrors I've seen in my camp including Quilson. x-x


----------



## Liseli (Aug 5, 2013)

Ami said:


> IKR he's gross. And I can't remember all the horrors I've seen in my camp including Quilson. x-x



If you look at him long enough, he looks like a rapist.


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 5, 2013)

Peewee. I got him from someone I streetpassed. :\


----------



## Dead_Boy (Aug 5, 2013)

Peewee, but he moved away recently.


----------



## Liseli (Aug 5, 2013)

peachsoda said:


> Peewee. I got him from someone I streetpassed. :\



Well... His picture quote IS "I am behind you".

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I also find Hopper really scary...)


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

Still Pietro


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 5, 2013)

Soo I'd say probably Merry. Her face freaks me out. D:


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 5, 2013)

Rasher _was_ my worst, but he moved away~

Currently Benjamin is my least favorite.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't actually have what I'd consider a "worst" villager. However, I am not the biggest fan of Tank, and he's moving out tomorrow. I'm really hoping for Jay, man. Literally my favorite villager. 
Also, not a single snooty female villager. That's a serious accomplishment for me.


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 5, 2013)

Frita, hands down. Freaking burger sheep what. Also she refused to leave.


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 5, 2013)

Probably Quillson, he's nice and all but I already have a smug villager: O'Hare.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 5, 2013)

Puddles. She looks weird. Plus I already had Ribbot, I don't want two frogs. I also want to get rid of Victoria, haven't even spoken to her since she moved in last week.


----------



## danceonglitter (Aug 5, 2013)

I really hate Charlise, she's just plain rude and she's comstantly getting in my way! I'm also not too keen on Tex...


----------



## daphne4eva12 (Aug 17, 2013)

maelle


----------



## clovetic (Aug 17, 2013)

none of them are what i consider worst because i already flushed out all the crap villagers.

however worst villager i had previously was diva the frog. so fugly.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 17, 2013)

Pierce. I just want him out ;__;


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 17, 2013)

Right now, no one.
Worst ever was Lionel, but I warmed up to him after a while. However, he needed to go because his house placement was crap. 
Anyways, he left and now I'm happy with the change. ^_^


----------



## chameleonkirsty (Aug 17, 2013)

Hans, he creeps me out


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 17, 2013)

Velma if I absolutely had to pick one, I tend to avoid her for some reason. I just don't even try to do it either.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 17, 2013)

Bella >w<. I got her in my first 5 villagers twice, once before I reset and after. She never wanted to move, she finally moved after like a month of me trying to get her out. Phew~


----------



## deardeer (Aug 17, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> Pierce. I just want him out ;__;



I remember on wild world my sister and I DESPISED him and he'd always move back and forth through our towns that he ended up growing on us both

Now on new leaf I'm back to hating him, I feel your pain


----------



## Smoke (Aug 17, 2013)

As of right now, I dislike Pierce and Velma. Pierce is one of the irritating jock characters, and I don't even like those people in real life. Luckily he's moving out on the 20th 
As for Velma, well, I don't quite know why I don't like her. She just seems irritating. What's worse is that she just moved in two days ago. Not to mention, during the bug-off today, all she's been saying every time I talked to her is, "You think a lady like myself can't get down in the dirt and catch bugs? Just watch, Devon!". Which is why I get an annoying vibe from her.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really dislike my villagers, but I would like Sylvia to move since she is in a place where I want to put my bridge! So close to the river that I can't build it there.
Its taking so looong for her to go!


----------



## Joy (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh I have so many I can't stand >.<

Paula, Pietro, Coach, Moose but Pietro has to be my least favorite. I can't stand clowns and he freaks me out! I'd be happy if they all chose to move out but what I want to know is WHY NINTENDO WHY PIETRO?!?!?!


----------



## Soverei (Aug 17, 2013)

Moose. I freaking HATE moose. I managed to send him packing, but now I'm worried about who will move in ;_;


----------



## Lady SleepsAlot (Aug 19, 2013)

Harry :S I was going to ignore him to make him move out, I had Hippeux at the time too, so two ugly hippos were a little too much XD But I felt sorry for him so I started treating him nicely. But seriously, that beard, it creeps me out still. But he finally announced he was moving, yaay


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

Lady SleepsAlot said:


> Harry :S I was going to ignore him to make him move out, I had Hippeux at the time too, so two ugly hippos were a little too much XD But I felt sorry for him so I started treating him nicely. But seriously, that beard, it creeps me out still. But he finally announced he was moving, yaay



Harry just moved in and I already want him out... He's the only cranky villager I have and all he does is ask me to do tasks like sign petitions, catch rare fish and bugs, and he asks me to pay huge amounts for items I don't even want. 
I'd prefer to have a different cranky villager at this point.


----------



## Wychglade (Aug 19, 2013)

I really disliked Pashmina and I have no idea why. Like I hated her but for no practical reason, I like her personality and I like the goats, she just irked me. Maybe it was her house placement.

Saying that I had the same issues with Prince apart from his house was in a fab spot. Maybe that was his sharing my birthday, how dare he distract from the mayors birthday!


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 19, 2013)

Barold, hands down. I wanted Hugh, NOT YOU!


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 19, 2013)

Right now, it's gotta be rhonda.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I just hate the snooty personality in general.


----------



## lemondrops (Aug 19, 2013)

Boomer..!


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2013)

Keaton ugh


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 19, 2013)

Julian. -_- I can't wait to convince him to move out.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 19, 2013)

Kluke said:


> Pate :/



Aw, I adore Pate.. lol am I the only one? 
I despise Kody.. he moved right in the middle of my path destroying my trees and bushes that took me awhile to plant. I also don't like Rocket, she always terrified my sister and I.. -shivers-


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 19, 2013)

Greta she's so stuck up, whines about her life all the time and thinks she's like the greatest thing to ever exist. Get over it. Plus she spreads rumors about me. I hated Rasher too, thank god he moved out. He was the ugliest pig ever and had a pretty bad attitude too. Roscoe and Agent S are both on my list because Roscoe asked me for a piece of furniture last week and now it's in Retail. I sent Agent S roses in a letter and they're also in Retail, and she's asking for a ridiculous amount of bells, 144 for some white roses, seriously?!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't wait until Monique decides to pitch up and leave...she gets on my nerves.


----------



## ayeeprill (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I despised Curly, but he just moved, so probably Egbert? I don't dislike him, I just like the others more


----------



## Eldin (Aug 19, 2013)

Merry right now, but only because she's reserved for somebody and refuses to move. She won't even ping, it makes me crazy. >:l

Other than that I guess I'd say Clyde? I like him but he's my least favourite. I don't have any villagers I really dislike, the last one was Cobb but he moved quickly thank god. I'm very happy with my villagers right now because I have three of my dream villagers so far (Flora, Julian, and Eugene). And the rest are all villagers I like for the most part. c:


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd have to say Sly now. Not that I don't like him, he's just less interesting than all my others. I seem to have hit a point though where I like too many of my villagers and don't get round to talking to them all now.

My 2nd town managed to get rid of all the foul beasts it had, now the only character I'm iffy on is Renee, but I like so few uchi viillagers I'm keeping her until I either get all their pwp suggests or a better uchi moves in.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 19, 2013)

Freya said:


> Pietro..I hate clowns!



Moose made me restart one of my towns once, lol. And Tutu and Flora.


----------



## Aloha (Aug 19, 2013)

Some Rhino named Renee


----------



## jPottie (Aug 19, 2013)

Curlos, he has got to GO!


----------



## Pixlplume (Aug 20, 2013)

Gwen has caused enough terror in both my Wild World and City Folk towns, she never goes away.
She's not very nice and I'm just sick of seeing her in every town.
Go back to Cheshire, because I don't want you here.
Although Anabelle's still in front of town hall...


----------



## Pennybird (Aug 20, 2013)

Right now, Brocollo would have to be my most hated villager, I can't really explain it but he just irritates me >.<


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 20, 2013)

Celia, go away...now!


----------



## minxe (Aug 20, 2013)

It's a squirrel. I don't know it's name. It is yellow. It is angry. I don't talk to it. I want it to leave.


----------



## Link32 (Aug 23, 2013)

Elise. She always acts like her life sucks.


----------



## easpa (Aug 23, 2013)

I kind of like all of my villagers for some reason. Which sucks because there are a few villagers I'd like to have, but I've gotten too emotionally attached to my current ones to get them to move out. Pretty sad, eh?


----------



## Moon (Aug 23, 2013)

Tammi. Her ropes are up right now, she'll be here tomorrow, and I already don't like her very much by what I've seen on Wiki lol. I'll just introduce myself and wait for her to leave.


----------



## Wish (Aug 23, 2013)

soleil uGHHHHHHH


----------



## froakie (Aug 23, 2013)

I would say Lucky or Sally. Sally's really plain and boring. Lucky is just.... I liked him at first but now, he has to leave!


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2013)

Mathilda.


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tammy or Sylvia, eurgh.


----------



## beffa (Aug 23, 2013)

I just decided it's Pecan. She's boring, plain and she keeps spending time with Kid Cat... Back away, squirrel.


----------



## esc (Aug 23, 2013)

Currently -- Kid Cat. 
He just refuses to leave no matter how much TT I do. e n e


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2013)

esc said:


> Currently -- Kid Cat.
> He just refuses to leave no matter how much TT I do. e n e



Maybe it's because he likes u, I'm always touched by the villagers who never leave despite the constant abuse I give them with my net and toy hammer.


----------



## kindakooky (Aug 23, 2013)

Octavian - He's ugly, has mean looking eyes and is always angry and in a bad mood. I just hate him and I want him to leave my town NOW.


----------



## egadlabs27 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hans, He Is ugly. I had him for awhile and he would always run thru my flowers


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

egadlabs27 said:


> Hans, He Is ugly. I had him for awhile and he would always run thru my flowers



I have him right now too  been trying to get him out for sooo long now. He came out of no where from a friends town! I time traveled like THREE WEEKS to get him out and he's still not out -____-.


----------



## Pat4all (Aug 23, 2013)

Bella and Freya.

Bella is annoying, and has a negative mood to her, while Freya has always caused problems for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm jealous. You have Colton.


----------



## Touko (Aug 23, 2013)

Blanche.
I risked getting Cookie out to get Marshal but you come in the place of him?
OH HELL NO. You're getting out now >:c


----------



## bootie101 (Aug 23, 2013)

peewee. hes mean to me and i just generally dislike the gorillas


----------



## Detilate (Aug 23, 2013)

Opal; she moved in 3 afters I started the game and STILL won't move. I've tried everything to get her to move D:


----------



## Heir (Aug 23, 2013)

Colton only because he moved on my paths...


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 23, 2013)

I hated hated hated Flip with a passion. Because he destroyed my hybrid lily patch, which I thought were safe as I had 9 villagers and was under the impression that the 10th had to be invited. But no. He moved right over my lilies and took up space so when Rosie was in my campsite, I couldn't move her in. But he moved out today *cheers*


----------



## OldHill (Aug 23, 2013)

Truffles.

Oh god horrifying. I want her out and I ignore the crap out of her but she never wants to move.

Also, Pancetti. She has told me she's moving out two times and each time being like "Oh you know what, I'm not gonna move!" So.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

Charlise - she needs to disappear >^>


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 24, 2013)

I have to say Penelope. Although she's long gone,I hated her so badly. It took a while to get that rat to move out. >_______<"

Also Purrl. I hate her for no reason.


----------



## leido (Aug 24, 2013)

Agent S. She moved into a bad spot, and GDIT, I am not your sidekick.


----------



## Filly (Aug 24, 2013)

minxe said:


> It's a squirrel. I don't know it's name. It is yellow. It is angry. I don't talk to it. I want it to leave.



This made me laugh.

I don't care much for Big Top.  He acts like a baby and it's gotten rather annoying, so I make it a point to ignore him.  However, I don't *hate* any of my current villagers.


----------



## FiFi (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't really hate any of them with a passion, but I'd quite like it if Cyrano left. He's just always on a downer, plus his voice gives me the creeps a little. And I'm not overly fond of Peck, but not for any reason, just because he's a bit boring.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 24, 2013)

Rizzo and Clyde. I don't hate them or anything, but they're the ones I like least of my villagers. Plus their houses are in bad places.

Edit: Ha Rizzo wants to move xP A good idea, Rizzo. Good idea.


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 24, 2013)

If I were to pick one it'd be Chow.


----------



## yumeria (Aug 24, 2013)

ribbot & cirano

the first is ruining my park, is ugly & creppy , so I am not talking to him , & I hope he's gonna move out fast ( & never comme back ) 

the second one , well I juste donc like him xD


----------



## rivulet (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably Coco. All my villagers are pretty good, but Coco is probably my least favorite. :T

I'm just worried, because Punchy's moving, and once he moves, I'll have eight villagers and it will auto generate another one. :c

Maybe I'll try the villager pool trick, but it sounds hard.


----------



## fifimonkeh (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't really like Rooney very much, would love for him to be the next one to pack up in my town...


----------

